# Relocating to Las Vegas, Nevada and looking for a job



## DeAnn1 (Jun 28, 2008)

DeAnn Tucker, CPC
deann.tucker@gimail.af.mil
(228)239-6627

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS
Driven self-motivator, effective group organizer, reliable and efficient through persistence, hard worker and dedicated to being the best that I can

EDUCATION
	Certified Professional Coder, 2006

	Southern Wesleyan University, Central, SC
	Bachelor's of Business Administration – 2003

	Spartanburg Community College, Spartanburg, SC
	Associate of Arts, 2000	

EXPERIENCE
	F. A. Richard & Associates, Inc. Pascagoula, MS
	(TPA for Northrop Grumman Ship System Workers Compensation)
Office Administrator 04-17-2006 – Present
·	Perform liaison duties between Northrop Grumman Ship System and F.A. Richard
·	Responsible for all monthly reports for Northrop Grumman and KPMG (auditing firm)
·	Audit medical invoices for correct billing and payments according to workers compensation guidelines
·	Coordinate and monitor the progress of the office according to the goals of our client
·	Lead the staff on projects submitted to Northrop Grumman for accounting and auditing purposes
·	Over see individual contracts with local hospitals and physicians

Bienville Orthopedic Associates, Ocean Springs, MS
	Financial and Pharmacy Coordinator    12-1-2005 to 04-17-2006
·	Over see all patient balances and insure proper billing of insurance claims
·	Spoke with patients and insurance companies to insure proper payments
·	Over see the Workers Compensation Drug program
·	Handling and receiving of all medications 
·	Insure proper billing of all medication
Billing Manager 10-8-2004 to 12-1-2005
·	Monthly accounts receivable reports, Month end Closing, daily balancing
·	Supervised eleven employees and their daily work 
·	Calculated monthly reports for each physicians
·	Reported daily totals and reports to the CEO
·	Interview and hiring of employees
·	Worked with patients on over due balances and financial status
·	Billing patients insurance, appeals and monitoring accounts

BRSI/ Keesler AFB Medical Center, Biloxi, MS
Billing Manager, 12-2003-10-2004
·	Weekly, monthly and quarterly quality control audits
·	Coordinate and monitor the progress of the billing team
·	Develop both long and short term workload goals for the billing team
·	Perform liaison duties between BRSI and the Department of Defense Personnel
·	Interviewing and hiring BRSI employees

Orthopedic Associates, PA, Spartanburg, SC
	Billing Representative 06-2000-12-2003
·	Worked the monthly accounts receivable and tracking reports
·	Financial analysis with all patients
·	Worked liability accounts and conveyed with attorneys
·	Re-file claims and corrected errors, such as accident dates, diagnosis codes, CPT codes and modifiers, corrected coding errors

ADDITIONAL QUALIFICATIONS	
Member of the American Academy of Professional Coders and a Certified Professional Coder, Military clearance, Department of Defense computer systems including CHCS and TPOCS, Several computer systems knowledge, such as Centricity, PCN and Compu-systems, Microsoft Office


** I am relocating to the Las Vegas area on July 21st**


----------

